# kittens are coming...i need help



## raven (May 13, 2010)

so for the past few days iv noticed my cat has gotten bigger, this is all after she escaped one day a few weeks ago shes been hiding ALOT more during the day when im home and she use to ALWAYS be on the kitchen counter and now she hiding on-top of the cabinets in the kitchen and has piled stuff up so no one can see her. i can not take care of her and kittens...so i need to get rid of the kittens when they are able to be given away...


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Ask your local animal shelter if they would be able to take your kittens. Ask friends and family and post ads around your town. Also post ads on craigslist, kijiji or any other classifieds site. 

You could also join a cat forum and post ads there.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Find a good shelter with a low euthanasia rate, or a no kill shelter. And please get your cat spayed. We've got enough of an overpopulation problem as is.


----------



## raven (May 13, 2010)

i was saving up to get her fixed next month


----------



## ShadowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Along with the suggestions from everyone else, here's something to know: Kittens are usually sent off on their own around 3 months of age, so somewhere close to that is a good time for them to find new homes because they're capable of fending for themselves to a degree, but they're still cute enough that people will want them. I've been through an unexpected onslaught of litters with a ton of kittens we couldn't keep, so I can help a lot if you need it.


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

That's right, kitten should stay 12 weeks with their mother to get sozialized to cats enough and to lern all the sozial behavior they need. It is also important to sozialize them to humans as soon as possible it is nearly impossible to do that after they reached the 12 weeks.

How do you get along ? Everything fine with the kitten ? Have you found some good homes yet ?

May I ask why the cat was not spayed before ?


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Nienor said:


> May I ask why the cat was not spayed before ?


 He said he was saving up to get her spayed next month]


----------

